# PONTILED, COBALT & A BEER



## UncleBruce (Sep 29, 2020)

You can see the big base bulge inside the bottle from the iron pontil.  The only pontil beer in the collection.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 30, 2020)

That's a great one!


----------



## yacorie (Sep 30, 2020)

Can you post a picture of the base -


----------



## sandchip (Sep 30, 2020)

Beautiful!  Yeah, definitely need a base shot.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 30, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 30, 2020)

Awesome piece!

Jim G


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 30, 2020)

Very nice !!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 30, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Can you post a picture of the base -


For your reference I've attached an image of the base to the original post.


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice color too!


----------



## embe (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice, super clean


----------



## yacorie (Sep 30, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> For your reference I've attached an image of the base to the original post.



That’s a really deep push up with an iron pontil - very cool -


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2020)

*THAT'S A KILLER BOTTLE BRUCE. CONGRATS ON A GREAT SCORE. LEON.*


----------



## Palani (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice bottle great color.


----------



## ulpilotrmh (Oct 7, 2020)

Look at the ware on the lettering.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 7, 2020)

ulpilotrmh said:


> Look at the ware on the lettering.


The lettering is highlighted with white.  No high point wear.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 7, 2020)

Very purty.


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Oct 22, 2020)

Haven’t found one of those around Louisville yet. Great find!


----------



## jarhead67 (Nov 10, 2020)

That's a beautiful bottle!!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey Uncle Bruce, reckon you need to educate old Jim?  Makes your example even more impressive!


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 12, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Hey Uncle Bruce, reckon you need to educate old Jim?  Makes your example even more impressive!
> 
> View attachment 214223


Thank you for the kind words. I saw that tonight. They make the claim " *that it is the only known example*" ... I think I know of around 4 others not counting theirs. Ha ha.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 13, 2020)

I hear the "only known" description a lot...and I suppose the auctioneer isn't lying if they don't "know" of any others, but in this case, a 2 second Google search brings up your site with the photo of your example!  Inexcusable lack of research in my opinion.


----------

